# Проблемы со сном



## andromeda0071 (28 Июн 2013)

Добрый день. Мой молодой человек перенес тяжелую операцию из-за болезни Шермана Мау, прошло два года, а ему до сих пор тяжело спать, спина не отдыхает и начинает болеть с самого утра, не говоря уже о том, что качество сна тоже ухудшается. Не могли бы вы дать какие-либо рекомендации относительно правильного положения в спящем состоянии, или же относительно поверхности, на которой нужно спать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2013)

А снимки покажите, не видел операции по этой болезни.
Спать- главное удобно.
Для вас скорее на боку на средней жесткости, надо знать какой вес и разницу охвата между талией и бедрами.


----------



## andromeda0071 (28 Июн 2013)

Вот снимки, качество не очень, чуть позже сделаю хороший вариант, пока просто нет возможности
вес приблизительно 80 кг.
Обхват талии и бедер тоже напишу позже


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2013)

Принято. По весу, скорее мягкий матрас.
На боку. Подушка на ширину плеча.


----------

